# Jessica Alba "Adjusts" Her Bikini!!



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

(Yes, I know the pics were published last week. No obnoxious "welcome to last week" replies)

Here are some papparazzi photos of Jessica Alba on the beach.
OMG -she is so hot!

What is she doing with her bikini in the first two pics?


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

MWAHAHAH!!!









them paparazzi's are hilarious!! yet evil......do they really always gotta like make them celebs miserable?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hemorrhoids are a bitch, huh ?

she should be using preparation H


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

, Nice find.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> hemorrhoids are a bitch, huh ?
> 
> she should be using preparation H
> [snapback]1151052[/snapback]​


Id Prep her any day


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

NICE! Jessica Alba yumm yumm


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

crazy photos... the guy is out in the water to spy on her.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Ya know...I love the picture, but God knows I hate the paparazzi. I swear it is such an infringement of privacy.

I would be one of those guys that would smash them in the mouth when I caught them taking a picture of me adusting my man thong! (Yeah Bullsnake! Get that image out of your head!)

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

PastorJeff said:


> Ya know...I love the picture, but God knows I hate the paparazzi. I swear it is such an infringement of privacy.
> 
> [snapback]1151120[/snapback]​


 Why man? it comes with the territory, when they're nobody then theyll do anything to get the paparazzi's attention for some free publicity, but then when they get famous they get mad at them. If you want to be a big star, be famous and make ridiculous ammounts of money then be prepared to deal with the consecuences, paparazzis are one of them.

Those pics:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

Here is a gif of her on Mtv's Trippin'. It looks like the same bikini:


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

i needc to bang her


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

PastorJeff said:


> Ya know...I love the picture, but God knows I hate the paparazzi. I swear it is such an infringement of privacy.
> [snapback]1151120[/snapback]​










How is it an infringement of privacy
when all of the pictures are taken when they 
are out in the public eye


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

Jessica is very talented. 
Here she is adjusting her bikini with two hands!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)




----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

GOD D*MN....I gotta get me one of those...MMMM....MMMM...Very nice find.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

She has always been hot. I remember seeing her in the movie Idle Hands and thought Damn that girl is hot.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

hahah Idle Hands she was soo fine, that's when I first seen her too. That movie was pretty funny.

She's been #1 on my list since.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

great pic,s
















thank,s for sharing


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Here is a gif of her on Mtv's Trippin'. It looks like the same bikini:
> [snapback]1151160[/snapback]​


 Not only it is the same bikini, but I think that's exactly when they took the pic, look at that two hand bikini adjusting action







.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

JAC said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a gif of her on Mtv's Trippin'. It looks like the same bikini:
> ...


I agree 100%

--Dan


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

She probably just had a wedgie....lol

In that other one, it looks like shes saying "....and this things in my booty." Somethin like that.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Here is a gif of her on Mtv's Trippin'. It looks like the same bikini:
> [snapback]1151160[/snapback]​


Is she saying I have sand in my booty in that animated gif ?
Probably whats she is picking out ....


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a gif of her on Mtv's Trippin'. It looks like the same bikini:
> ...


You have some lip reading skills.

I thought she was saying, "Vote for Piranha Fury on Aqua Rank..."


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

<- closet icon that would possibly even come close to describing her


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Bullsnake said:
> ...


Dam , she is sexy when she says booty


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

JAC said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a gif of her on Mtv's Trippin'. It looks like the same bikini:
> ...


and you can see the photographer out in the water...


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

THats what I thought too. But it could be a bird who knows.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Bullsnake said:


> Here is a gif of her on Mtv's Trippin'. It looks like the same bikini:
> [snapback]1151160[/snapback]​


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Wow that is retardedly hot. She is one of the best no doubt. But I ask why is it that I got my avatar removed and it showed less skin than what is in some of those pics, I mean you can see almost all of her ass in one photo. Come on now! Let me have my avatar back. Fair is fair.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

outlook8 said:


> JAC said:
> 
> 
> > Bullsnake said:
> ...












Seeing that just gave me a huge laugh!

--Dan


----------



## mbierzyc (May 10, 2005)

i figured it'd make a nice avatar.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

mbierzyc said:


> i figured it'd make a nice avatar.
> [snapback]1151555[/snapback]​


Did you ask Bullsnake for permission ?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a gif of her on Mtv's Trippin'. It looks like the same bikini:
> ...










DAmn, I didnt notice she was speaking until you pointed it out. She is SUPER hot man.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

damn damn hot damn


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

hmmm


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Its not just Jessica. This epidemic strikes 100s of celebrities each year. Please donate so these ladies can get the treaments they need!!!

Britney
View attachment 72536


Paris
View attachment 72537


kournikova
View attachment 72538


Aniston
View attachment 72539


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn nice finds there!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Damn nice finds there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep nothing more sexy than a celeb pickin at there wedgy haha. Great pics though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm surprised nobody has posted in this thread the greatest papparazzi photot ever taken.
It's the one with Anna Kournakova "adjusting" her bikini:









EDIT: Well they didnt post the last one because it is unacceptable to have done so. Come on Bullsnake...


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

holy sh*t.....i like tha last one


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

daayym


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Hahaha you know she was just "adjusting" her bikini... There could be no paparazzi WHATSO ever there.....nope uh uh.


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

Great photoshop oppurtunity on the last pic :laugh:


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

this thread is







but i think it's getting close to being







so i will run and hide now


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2005)

I wasn't sure if this was worth starting a new thread for, so i drug up this old thread. Greatest papparazzi photo of *Maria Carey *ever.
It looks like somebody forgot to put something on that morning...


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Bwawawawahahahahahhah!!!

Bullsnake at it again!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Wow nice blatent pic of p*ssy. Awesome material for this forum.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Fido said:


> Wow nice blatent pic of p*ssy. Awesome material for this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dont get your pannies in a bunch Dildo .....She has some lingerie on ....


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Bullsnake, taking one for the team.

(Fido, taking one from the team







)


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks like Pink has the same problem.

View attachment 74617


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Come someone with a microscope pleae tell me if Bullsnake needs to be warned for this?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Can't tell without photoshop... but fast glance it appears to be lace panties.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Can't tell without photoshop... but fast glance it appears to be lace panties.
> [snapback]1174242[/snapback]​


It is pretty hard to tell.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

You can't really see what it is, so maybe he should get a "Kinda" Warning.....

Dude, I can't tell what that is. But if it's a beaver, you're so getting warned. Oh, and send me a copy of the original.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Come someone with a microscope pleae tell me if Bullsnake needs to be warned for this?
> [snapback]1174239[/snapback]​


i say give him a warning







next time have clearer pics


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

seriously, why report this? you can't see a damn thing.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Yea I love beautifull girls!
And if you dont like it scroll over to Clint Eastwood and he'll tell you what I think of you! HAHAHA!

EDIT: I said no more nudity, and that guys penis was very sad to see!









Thread closed.


----------

